# Low Rider (too low!!)



## jimbob77 (Aug 25, 2010)

We just bought a 1999 Fleetwood Mallard and it rides very low. I drag the skid bars a lot on side roads and in the campgrounds. Is there anything I can do about this? Flip the axle or lift kit? Every pull behind I see rides so much higher. Is this a low profile version?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the site :welcome:

What is the condition of the leaf springs?


----------



## jimbob77 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would assume the leaf springs are okay. Haven't looked but I will. What should I look for?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't know - just thinking.


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

If this is a new trailer to you, I wonder if you made adjustments to the weight distribution hitch.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree! Do you have a weight distribution hitch on it?


----------

